

Extensible CSS - the most basic things your site's css/html should support - rantfoil
http://cameronmoll.com/archives/2008/04/extensible_css_interface_testing_extensibility/

======
bradybd
Cameron's point regarding designing for a color blind audience is extremely
valuable. Such an easy thing to overlook.

